# Hot Ditch where to launch ??



## Asian FHB (Aug 21, 2007)

Planning to fish the ditch on wed. can anyone tell me where a good place to launch is...?


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

The easiest place is the ramp at Chesapeake Yatch which is the boat yard that you see just to the south as you go over the 64 high rise bridge. It costs $10.00 but it's well worth it because it's literally right there at the hot ditch plus it's a locked gate facility. If you show up before or after their normal business hours there's a digital key pad that opens the gate and the combo is '****' or ****4 (digital). Just put your $$ in the drop box to the right of the ramp with your vehicle description and plate # on a scratch sheet of paper and you won't get towed, which they don't have any problem doing if you try to fly for free. 

Oh yeah, happy hunting !!!


----------



## ghrousseau (Aug 31, 2007)

*Any Problems at night?*



jay b said:


> The easiest place is the ramp at Chesapeake Yatch which is the boat yard that you see just to the south as you go over the 64 high rise bridge. It costs $10.00 but it's well worth it because it's literally right there at the hot ditch plus it's a locked gate facility. If you show up before or after their normal business hours there's a digital key pad that opens the gate and the combo is '****' or **** (digital). Just put your $$ in the drop box to the right of the ramp with your vehicle description and plate # on a scratch sheet of paper and you won't get towed, which they don't have any problem doing if you try to fly for free.
> 
> Oh yeah, happy hunting !!!


Jay, any problems parking there at night and fishing until 10:00 or 11:00 pm? Also, do you possibly have a link to that marina so I can get an address? It seems to be a pretty common name? Thanks.


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Jay B , the 1st day the gate was put in service the owner told me it was **** , did he change it I take it ? Last year I got locked in there at night and no one would answer the phone and I was in panic mode and kept trying to call and the guy finally answered and he told me where the key was hid ! Thanks for the info.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Marina*

I was there today and one of the workers told me that someone broke the gate a couple nites ago. The owner is pissed and talking of takeing a lot of the freedom away as far as who fishes there and when. Leave it to some dumb a$$ to screw up a good thing. If people are not careful the only ones fishing there after hours will be the ones who rent boat space from the facility. I also picked up a lot of trash today. Litter and broken gates are not the way to keep it public. There aren't any trout there anyway. I caught the last one today. There is an electric keypad lock there now and the combination is not 1234.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Dan,

I called last Friday and was told the passcode is "****" as mentioned above. I can't believe idiots are already trashing the place... ridiculous!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Ditch*

Was there on 1/12/08, didn't see any trash or broken gate, must have happen Sunday then. I put the $$$ in the box and went on my Mary way to the Party cove (with no results mind you). Looks clean to me...as of a couple of days ago....l 

Skunk


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Stink potters*

There were quite a few "Stink Pots" launching, with a "I don't give a Ch#t" sorta' tude'. Not to dog out the Cammo suit dude's in the bayliner, but hmmmmm.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Walk The Line*

I personally know Jack, as I worked for him when he was Commercial Fishing. I spoke with him the last time I fished 1/9 and he said as long as people keep things clean and pay he does'nt have a problem. Stink potters could be an issue as I also saw a couple of yaa-whoos out there who did'nt seem really concerned about the site.

I believe us kayakers are concerned with keeping things right as it saves us a LONG paddle from other launch sites. We will keep things straight so Jack does'nt shut us ALL down. Feel free to keep others in check that might screw it up for the rest of us. Just report stupid chit to Jack and he can address it himself, that will show him WE are looking out for his best interst as well as ours.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

For those of you who know the keypad code, I would advise not posting it on a website for the whole world to see. I am sure that if the owners found out it was being spread so easily, they would not hesitate putting all of the easy access that many of us now can enjoy. Put in some time, talk to the operators adn I am sure they can give you the access code. I just do not want to see that site go into lockdown mode..


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*No big secret*



jhmorgan said:


> For those of you who know the keypad code, I would advise not posting it on a website for the whole world to see. I am sure that if the owners found out it was being spread so easily, they would not hesitate putting all of the easy access that many of us now can enjoy. Put in some time, talk to the operators adn I am sure they can give you the access code. I just do not want to see that site go into lockdown mode..


JHM, 
I think that if everyone minds their "Ps & Q's", it should be ok. The owner just wants everyone to be cool and he can collect the 5 or 10 bucks, which is symbiotic relationship w/ him. 

We're doing the right thing.........It's all good! 

Skunk


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

jhmorgan said:


> For those of you who know the keypad code, I would advise not posting it on a website for the whole world to see. I am sure that if the owners found out it was being spread so easily, they would not hesitate putting all of the easy access that many of us now can enjoy. Put in some time, talk to the operators adn I am sure they can give you the access code. I just do not want to see that site go into lockdown mode..


i agree, i would think their first priority would be the security of the vessels that are there. having a gate with the code over the internet would negate any legitimacy. i would edit that post if possible.
ken c


----------



## ghrousseau (Aug 31, 2007)

*Address or Intersection Anyone?*

Tug or anyone else

Can you provide the address or intersection for the Marina? I would like to go down on Saturday for a look. Still not exactly sure where you guys are talking about.

Thanks.


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Okay he changed it then. I wonder how they broke the fence ? It must have not opened automatically when they pulled upto it so the crashed into it?? There is a sign on your way out that says stop here and gate will open. I normally put in at the jordon bridge but occaisionally will have someone pick me up there in there boat and pay the 5 bucks. Also it's Millville road , I take cedar from battlefield blvd but it changes before you get to Millville but i'm not sure what the name is.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

ghrousseau said:


> Tug or anyone else
> 
> Can you provide the address or intersection for the Marina? I would like to go down on Saturday for a look. Still not exactly sure where you guys are talking about.
> 
> Thanks.


take the 17/nags head exit from 64 i

stay right/get on dominion

look for 7-11 on your right turn right at that light it is moses grandy trail

take a right on millville rd. 

through residential and it ends at chesapeake yachts

and there you be at.

ken c


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

justfishin said:


> Okay he changed it then. I wonder how they broke the fence ? It must have not opened automatically when they pulled upto it so the crashed into it?? There is a sign on your way out that says stop here and gate will open. I normally put in at the jordon bridge but occaisionally will have someone pick me up there in there boat and pay the 5 bucks. Also it's Millville road , I take cedar from battlefield blvd but it changes before you get to Millville but i'm not sure what the name is.



Moses Grande


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up on the edit Ken and I was considering it but some times the site will allow you to edit your posts and some times it wont and unfortunately this is one of the wont times. 

For those of you that want to use the gate just call the owner, their ph. # is on the huge A$$ billboard that you can see from the highway or it's on the sign at the front of their facility if that wasn't knocked over too when the gate was screwed. Just respect them and keep the place clean and like I mentioned in the first post pay your fees!!! I really gave no second thought to putting the # out on the www because all you have to do is call them and they willingly tell you the gate #. Sorry if I violated some unwritten or unspoken rule and feel free to site edit if necessary because I sure can't. 

For other access to the ditch there is two public ramps within a two mi. paddle, one that was mentioned at the Jordon Bridge city park and the other at the Great Bridge Locks park. In the other-than-bitter-cold months there is some decent fishing inbetween those two spots right up to the ditch Happy hunting.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks too. It was changed anyways but thats for the better.


----------

